# Glock 42



## Woodznutz (Mar 5, 2022)

Bought a Glock 42, .380, single stack 6+1 as a concealed carry gun. It's small and light and very concealable. Plenty of punch with manageable recoil.

I'm a good pistol shot but I couldn't group my shots, they were all over the target at 8 yards. I thought it just needs breaking in, so I patiently put about 100 rounds through it with the same results.

I installed the "pinky extension" on the two magazines that came with it so I would have a better grip, but that didn't help. I did buy an extended 10 round magazine which gave me 4 extra rounds if needed. It looks goofy but actually gives me a better grip.

So with three magazines, two '6's' and 1 '10' I continued practicing. First time out  I shot two from a standing unsupported position with the same bad result. On the third magazine I leaned my hip against my car and to my amazement shot a 'ragged hole' (with a just couple of 'flyers'). I was very pleased but curious because I didn't think leaning on the car would make such a difference. I was encouraged though at the accuracy of the gun, at last.

Next time out same results, first two magazines all over the place, third magazine, a nice ragged hole that covered half of the bullseye at about 8 yards. Still puzzled.

Then it hit me! (Drumroll please) I always shot the_ extended magazine_ last, and had the best grouping. The little gun is definitely 'top heavy' even when loaded with 7 rounds. However when loaded with 11 rounds and with a much better grip the gun is heavier and much better balanced, thus the accuracy.

I believe that not only is the gun top heavy but it is internally unbalanced which affects the recoil direction. As most my wild shots were low and left I surmise that that's the way the gun moves upon recoiling. No adjustment of my grip seemed to help. Happily the 10 round extended mag did the job.

When I do carry I still use the 6 round  magazine as the 10 rounder isn't very concealable. And as my 'wild' shots were still in the kill zone I don't worry about accuracy. Hope this info helps anyone considering a Glock 42.


----------



## okfine (Mar 5, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Bought a Glock 42, .380, single stack 6+1 as a concealed carry gun. It's small and light and very concealable. Plenty of punch with manageable recoil.
> 
> I'm a good pistol shot but I couldn't group my shots, they were all over the target at 8 yards. I thought it just needs breaking in, so I patiently put about 100 rounds through it with the same results.
> 
> ...


I had the 42. Put in a heavy tungsten guide rod in it with a lighter spring. Improved.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 5, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Bought a Glock 42, .380, single stack 6+1 as a concealed carry gun. It's small and light and very concealable. Plenty of punch with manageable recoil.
> 
> I'm a good pistol shot but I couldn't group my shots, they were all over the target at 8 yards. I thought it just needs breaking in, so I patiently put about 100 rounds through it with the same results.
> 
> ...


Get some good solvent and bore brush the hell out of your bore after every trip to the range.

Nobody believes lapping a pistol barrel is necessary, but I disagree.

Also, if you're used to s full sized pistol, that smaller frame might take some getting used to.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 5, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Get some good solvent and bore brush the hell out of your bore after every trip to the range.
> 
> Nobody believes lapping a pistol barrel is necessary, but I disagree.
> 
> Also, if you're used to s full sized pistol, that smaller frame might take some getting used to.


The trigger really awkward for my rather long fingers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The trigger really awkward for my rather long fingers.


One other thing I've heard people refer to is the grip angle on Glocks compared to the grip angle on most other sidearms.  For example a 1911 has an 18 degree angle, Glocks have a 22 degree angle.  If you're used to shooting one with a different angle then go to a Glock it's going to throw your aim off untill you get used to the Glock angle.  That's pretty much all I know about Glocks, I don't like the ergonomics so I don't own one.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> One other thing I've heard people refer to is the grip angle on Glocks compared to the grip angle on most other sidearms.  For example a 1911 has an 18 degree angle, Glocks have a 22 degree angle.  If you're used to shooting one with a different angle then go to a Glock it's going to throw your aim off untill you get used to the Glock angle.  That's pretty much all I know about Glocks, I don't like the ergonomics so I don't own one.


I searched the problem and found that if not held properly Glocks shoot to the left. I followed the advice but it didn't help. Only by increasing the weight and improving the balance by the use of the extended magazine helped.

I don't shoot pistols much and only have one other, an old Hi Standard 9-shot .22 revolver (that 'spits' from the side of the cylinder) that is much more accurate than my Glock due to its longer barrel. The grip is way too small for my hands but I make do.

My gun of choice for target shooting is my Ruger 10/22 w/Sporter stock/ Leopold 2X6 .22 scope. Love this gun (I'm a traditionalist with both guns and bows. The 'techy' looking weapons don't appeal to me).


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I searched the problem and found that if not held properly Glocks shoot to the left. I followed the advice but it didn't help. Only by increasing the weight and improving the balance by the use of the extended magazine helped.
> 
> I don't shoot pistols much and only have one other, an old Hi Standard 9-shot .22 revolver (that 'spits' from the side of the cylinder) that is much more accurate than my Glock due to its longer barrel. The grip is way too small for my hands but I make do.
> 
> My gun of choice for target shooting is my Ruger 10/22 w/Sporter stock/ Leopold 2X6 .22 scope. Love this gun (I'm a traditionalist with both guns and bows. The 'techy' looking weapons don't appeal to me). View attachment 611508


My 2 cents, take the Glock in and trade it on a better gun like the Ruger LCP (pocket .380), a M&P Shield or........... wait for it........... The Taurus G2C or G3C.  Yeah he said Taurus.......  Those two are excellent guns despite the long, gritty trigger.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> My 2 cents, take the Glock in and trade it on a better gun like the Ruger LCP (pocket .380), a M&P Shield or........... wait for it........... The Taurus G2C or G3C.  Yeah he said Taurus.......  Those two are excellent guns despite the long, gritty trigger.


oh and if you like the classic 1911 style you can't go wrong with the RIA Baby Rock in .380.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 6, 2022)

But why..? Why .380? It's the same size as its counterpart 9mm. Why give up the extra, for the same size package?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 6, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Bought a Glock 42, .380, single stack 6+1 as a concealed carry gun. It's small and light and very concealable. Plenty of punch with manageable recoil.
> 
> I'm a good pistol shot but I couldn't group my shots, they were all over the target at 8 yards. I thought it just needs breaking in, so I patiently put about 100 rounds through it with the same results.
> 
> ...



  Thats weird.
I can easily hit a four inch AR500 target at 50ft. with my little .380 Ruger LCP


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> My 2 cents, take the Glock in and trade it on a better gun like the Ruger LCP (pocket .380), a M&P Shield or........... wait for it........... The Taurus G2C or G3C.  Yeah he said Taurus.......  Those two are excellent guns despite the long, gritty trigger.



  Yep.
My little Ruger .380 LCP is accurate as all get out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2022)

Vastator said:


> But why..? Why .380? It's the same size as its counterpart 9mm. Why give up the extra, for the same size package?


Because he wants to...........  He did mention "manageable recoil".  It's possible he finds small 9mils to be too snappy, a lot of people do.


----------



## Vastator (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Because he wants to...........  He did mention "manageable recoil".  It's possible he finds small 9mils to be too snappy, a lot of people do.


Fair enough...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yep.
> My little Ruger .380 LCP is accurate as all get out.


They're excellent little guns but just too small for my huge hands.  My pocket gun is my Polish P64 in 9x18, snappy but extremely accurate.  I joke that one could shoot it straight up in the air and still hit the target in front of them.......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Because he wants to...........  He did mention "manageable recoil".  It's possible he finds small 9mils to be too snappy, a lot of people do.


I got the Ruger for the wife to carry in Her purse.
I borrow it when we go fishing because it easily fits into my small tackle box I use on Lake palmer just in case one of these get a little frisky....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> They're excellent little guns but just too small for my huge hands.  My pocket gun is my Polish P64 in 9x18, snappy but extremely accurate.  I joke that one could shoot it straight up in the air and still hit the target in front of them.......



   The extended mag helps a lot but yeah it is small and I definitely cant get all my fingers on it.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 6, 2022)

I always found a .380 to be too small for my hands 

I'm just much more comfortable with my Glock 19 and don't find it too hard to carry concealed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I always found a .380 to be too small for my hands
> 
> I'm just much more comfortable with my Glock 19 and don't find it too hard to carry concealed.


The .380 sub compacts are definitely small, the Glock 19 is a compact though at the high end compact size.  Don't get me wrong, I'm fine with what anyone chooses to own and possibly carry, we all have our favorites.  If someone wants to carry a Desert Eagle or a .22LR/.22Mag that's their business, I don't argue that with them.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> oh and if you like the classic 1911 style you can't go wrong with the RIA Baby Rock in .380.


Nice!


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> The .380 sub compacts are definitely small, the Glock 19 is a compact though at the high end compact size.  Don't get me wrong, I'm fine with what anyone chooses to own and possibly carry, we all have our favorites.  If someone wants to carry a Desert Eagle or a .22LR/.22Mag that's their business, I don't argue that with them.


Not knocking a .380.

If it was more comfortable in my hands I'd own one.

I just have big paws


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 6, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats weird.
> I can easily hit a four inch AR500 target at 50ft. with my little .380 Ruger LCPView attachment 611571


 Nice shooting!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 6, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Nice shooting!



    It's actually very easy.
The first time I shot it I was shocked how accurate it is.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 6, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Bought a Glock 42, .380, single stack 6+1 as a concealed carry gun. It's small and light and very concealable. Plenty of punch with manageable recoil.
> 
> I'm a good pistol shot but I couldn't group my shots, they were all over the target at 8 yards. I thought it just needs breaking in, so I patiently put about 100 rounds through it with the same results.
> 
> ...


I have a Glock 42. I also have a Glock 26. The difference is night and day. The 42 has to be held perfectly or jamming could be an issue. That could result in an accuracy problem . The 26 doesn't care much.. It always functions flawlessly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Not knocking a .380.
> 
> If it was more comfortable in my hands I'd own one.
> 
> *I just have big paws*


I have the same problem.  If Glock grips didn't feel like I was holding onto a 2x4 I'd own Glocks.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I always found a .380 to be too small for my hands
> 
> I'm just much more comfortable with my Glock 19 and don't find it too hard to carry concealed.


Yup. I think it‘s  the nature of the beast. Any .380 big enough to be  comfortable   shooting, has to  compete with the same size 9mm and is harder to conceal. There’s such a big market for these tiny belly guns, being comfortable to carry far outweighs being a comfy shooter. That’s why Ruger sells a .22 LCP variant; for shooting. Smart gun maker.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> My 2 cents, take the Glock in and trade it on a better gun like the Ruger LCP (pocket .380), a M&P Shield or........... wait for it........... The Taurus G2C or G3C.  Yeah he said Taurus.......  Those two are excellent guns despite the long, gritty trigger.


Like all the options, except the Taurus. Imo, their quality is too variable.
Buying and recommending a Glock, Smith or Ruger is like recommending a Toyota car. The buyer may end up not liking it, but they‘re  money in the bank and a buyer or good trade  for any of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 6, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Like all the options, except the Taurus. Imo, their quality is too variable.
> Buying and recommending a Glock, Smith or Ruger is like recommending a Toyota car. The buyer may end up not liking it, but they‘re  money in the bank and a buyer for it any of them.


I agree with you about most Taurus firearms, especially their revolvers but if you did a professional review search on the G2Cs and G3Cs you'de probably be just as surprised as I was. Heck, I see Glock as pretty much a Toyota of firearms these day as quite a few manufactures have taken the basic Glock design and improved upon it where as Glock has remained fairly static in their design.  There are a lot of guns out there that are just as good as or better than Glocks at or below the same price points.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 6, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I have a Glock 42. I also have a Glock 26. The difference is night and day. The 42 has to be held perfectly or jamming could be an issue. That could result in an accuracy problem . The 26 doesn't care much.. It always functions flawlessly.


I had the jamming problem with the first 25 or so rounds but haven't had any issues since I oiled the lube points.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yup. I think it‘s  the nature of the beast. Any .380 big enough to be  comfortable   shooting, has to  compete with the same size 9mm and is harder to conceal. There’s such a big market for these tiny belly guns, being comfortable to carry far outweighs being a comfy shooter. That’s why Ruger sells a .22 LCP variant; for shooting. Smart gun maker.


I don't find carrying my 9mm to be uncomfortable at all.


----------



## Woodznutz (Mar 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I have a Glock 42. I also have a Glock 26. The difference is night and day. The 42 has to be held perfectly or jamming could be an issue. That could result in an accuracy problem . The 26 doesn't care much.. It always functions flawlessly.


I thought the 'stovepiping' problem was caused by 'limpwristing' but it didn't matter how firmly I held the gun. Lubricating the slide solved the problem.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 7, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I thought the 'stovepiping' problem was caused by 'limpwristing' but it didn't matter how firmly I held the gun. Lubricating the slide solved the problem.


Let me comment about “ limp wristing”. It’s a variable condition where lighter, poorly designed  .380s are MORE  susceptible. If you have to have a near perfect grip to prevent jamming, it’s a poor design. All 9 mm and everyother .380 in Bersa and Rutgers I’ve owned  are no where near as temperamental.
I don’t consider my G42 adaquate for self defense for that reason. It’s a plinker for me. I wouldn’t buy or recommend one to anyone over Ruger and Smith or even a Bersa I had for decades.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 7, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I had the jamming problem with the first 25 or so rounds but haven't had any issues since I oiled the lube points.


I hear you. I just don’t want to carry a weapon for self defense I have to remember the last time I oiled it before I pulled it on a rabid coyote in heat.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 7, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> I agree with you about most Taurus firearms, especially their revolvers but if you did a professional review search on the G2Cs and G3Cs you'de probably be just as surprised as I was. Heck, I see Glock as pretty much a Toyota of firearms these day as quite a few manufactures have taken the basic Glock design and improved upon it where as Glock has remained fairly static in their design.  There are a lot of guns out there that are just as good as or better than Glocks at or below the same price points.


I like revolvers and I like Glocks for self defense and for the same reason.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I like revolvers and I like Glocks for self defense and for the same reason.


That's great, as long as you're happy with your choices, I have no problem with what firearms people prefer even if they differ from what I prefer.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 7, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> That's great, as long as you're happy with your choices, I have no problem with what firearms people prefer even if they differ from what I prefer.


Only talking about the function. They have never changed and lots of revolver people like Gs and prefer no safety and double action. It’s a “ law enforcement “ mentality.

Military has safeties for everything.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Only talking about the function. They have never changed and lots of revolver people like Gs and prefer no safety and double action. It’s a “ law enforcement “ mentality.
> 
> Military has safeties for everything.


Gotta love a good wheel gun, I miss my old S&W Model 442.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 7, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Gotta love a good wheel gun, I miss my old S&W Model 442.


Have a Smith 642. If I could  keep only  one, it will be that one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 7, 2022)

Cant say I've ever had a stove pipe or any other issue when it comes to semi auto pistols.
My FNX .45 Tactical has never failed to fire...ever.
That goes with my Ruger .380 LCP.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 7, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cant say I've ever had a stove pipe or any other issue when it comes to semi auto pistols.
> My FNX .45 Tactical has never failed to fire...ever.
> That goes with my Ruger .380 LCP.


That’s because you were smart and bought a Ruger LCP and not a Glock 42, which IMO, is their worse firearm ever.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s because you were smart and bought a Ruger LCP and not a Glock 42, which IMO, is their worse firearm ever.



  Never been a fan of Glocks.
They just dont feel right in your hand.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 7, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Never been a fan of Glocks.
> They just dont feel right in your hand.


An acquired taste.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 7, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> An acquired taste.



No thanks.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 8, 2022)

I purchased my Glock 30 .45ACP in 1998 and it has been my concealed carry favorite since then.  It's accurate, dependable and easy to maintain.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> No thanks.


Yup.....but other then the G42, they are all go bang. Keeping the design the same has helped in that respect. It’s function over form. They all feel the same way cause my G26 takes the same mag as nearly any G 9 mm. I also have a Toyota Truck for the same reason. You turn uthe key, it starts for 20 yards and 250 k miles with minimal fuss. You’re right...They suck to drive and handles, but they go and the used market for them is one of the best. No different.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> An acquired taste.



   Dont want to get used to a glock since that will fuck up the feel for my other handguns.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dont want to get used to a glock since that will fuck up the feel for my other handguns.


Is there someone forcing you ? I’m only explaining  that Glock is the Most  used law enforcement sidearm and why it’s  not used by the military. They have different missions.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Is there someone forcing you ? I’m only explaining  that Glock is the Most  used law enforcement sidearm and why it’s  not used by the military. They have different missions.



  Of course not.
I have guns so forcing me to do anything is going to be somewhat problematic.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Of course not.
> I have guns so forcing me to do anything is going to be somewhat problematic.


I would “ argue” that putting up a good argument is better then brandishing a firearm.  For one thing, arguing isn’t a crime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I would “ argue” that putting up a good argument is better then brandishing a firearm.  For one thing, arguing isn’t a crime.



  Which I did.
I simply stated that I wouldnt want to get used to a glock as it would fuck up the feel for my other hand guns.
   And your answer was: Is there someone forcing you ?
Hmmmm....


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I have guns so forcing me to do anything is going to be somewhat problematic.


This is the statement that was referred to that you omitted.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> This is the statement that was referred to that you omitted.



  And that statement is true.


Dagosa said:


> Yup.....but other then the G42, they are all go bang. Keeping the design the same has helped in that respect. It’s function over form. They all feel the same way cause my G26 takes the same mag as nearly any G 9 mm. I also have a Toyota Truck for the same reason. You turn uthe key, it starts for 20 yards and 250 k miles with minimal fuss. You’re right...They suck to drive and handles, but they go and the used market for them is one of the best. No different.



  So what. 
The Wife and I drive nothing but Toyotas and have for decades.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> This is the statement that was referred to that you omitted.



  Yet you didnt answer to that post.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Is there someone forcing you ? I’m only explaining  that Glock is the Most  used law enforcement sidearm and why it’s  not used by the military. They have different missions.



  I prefer FNX.
Much better quality.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I prefer FNX.
> Much better quality.
> View attachment 612728


It’s prettier, I’ll give you that


----------



## whitehall (Mar 9, 2022)

Try a couple of magazines from a bench rest sandbag. At least you know it ain't the gun and more like a sloppy grip on a relatively small pistol.


----------



## miketx (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats weird.
> I can easily hit a four inch AR500 target at 50ft. with my little .380 Ruger LCPView attachment 611571


Why do you carry such a dangerous thing? That lighter can explode!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And that statement is true.
> 
> 
> So what.
> The Wife and I drive nothing but Toyotas and have for decades.


And for the same reason. You turn the key, it starts. Toyota has never been know for looking pretty or being innovative. Neither has Glock.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Which I did.
> I simply stated that I wouldnt want to get used to a glock as it would fuck up the feel for my other hand guns.
> And your answer was: Is there someone forcing you ?
> Hmmmm....


I never knew that was a problem, especially if you own several different brands to begin with. A Glock, like a revolver can be put into action instantly without fking around with it.
So yes, a simple, reliable and safe firearm can screw you up for shooting handguns that require more manipulation.


----------



## miketx (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I never knew that was a problem, especially if you own several different brands to begin with. A Glock, like a revolver can be put into action instantly without fking around with it.
> So yes, a simple, reliable and safe firearm can screw you up for shooting handguns that require more manipulation.


There are lots of things you commies never knew.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> There are lots of things you commies never knew.


Obviously more then you. Working at three different  jobs that required you being armed  and not using a firearm as a toy or conversation piece has NOTHING to do with political beliefs.


----------



## miketx (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Obviously more then you. Working at three different  jobs that required you being armed  and not using a firearm as a toy or conversation piece has NOTHING to do with political beliefs.


As they say, if you can't dazzle them with brilliance...they have jobs in China where you are armed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> Why do you carry such a dangerous thing? That lighter can explode!



 It was a little sketchy trying to light my cigarettes with the .380......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And for the same reason. You turn the key, it starts. Toyota has never been know for looking pretty or being innovative. Neither has Glock.



   I dont care for Glocks myself. The angle of the grip isnt right for me.

   Blasphemy!!!!
My Toyota is one handsome Truck!!!


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> There are lots of things you commies never knew.


The angle difference issue can be corrected with a few sessions of dry firing and one of shooting if its a problem. I believe Ruger .22 targets have similar angle differences.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I never knew that was a problem, especially if you own several different brands to begin with. A Glock, like a revolver can be put into action instantly without fking around with it.
> So yes, a simple, reliable and safe firearm can screw you up for shooting handguns that require more manipulation.



    My FNX .45 is easy to deploy.
15 in the mag one in the pipe...
Carry it in condition 2,One in the chamber,safety off,Hammer down. Pull it out and pull the trigger through the double action and it's all single action from there.
   Dont see how it could get any easier than that.


----------



## miketx (Jul 22, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> The angle difference issue can be corrected with a few sessions of dry firing and one of shooting if its a problem. I believe Ruger .22 targets have similar angle differences.


I don't ever worry about. I alternate between revolvers and pistols all the time!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> The angle difference issue can be corrected with a few sessions of dry firing and one of shooting if its a problem. I believe Ruger .22 targets have similar angle differences.



    That just screws up your muscle memory for your other handguns.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 22, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Try a couple of magazines from a bench rest sandbag. At least you know it ain't the gun and more like a sloppy grip on a relatively small pistol.


That's what my gunsmith recommended. I also have a vision problem that I'm certain is affecting my aim. I'm going to wear my reading glasses next time out and see it that helps. The bullseye will be a little fuzzy but the sights will be clear.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> That just screws up your muscle memory for your other handguns.


Practice more.    No, seriously, thats a fair point. But if you like Glocks you can get a variety of Glock angle pistols and just keep with that.



Woodznutz said:


> That's what my gunsmith recommended. I also have a vision problem that I'm certain is affecting my aim. I'm going to wear my reading glasses next time out and see it that helps.


Yea my shooting glasses are effectively computer distance readers. I can see the sights but everything else is blurry.  Thats why you see a lot of older shooters sporting COs to address that.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My FNX .45 is easy to deploy.
> 15 in the mag one in the pipe...
> Carry it in condition 2,One in the chamber,safety off,Hammer down. Pull it out and pull the trigger through the double action and it's all single action from there.
> Dont see how it could get any easier than that.
> View attachment 673226


I’m sure it leaves a nice bulge that comes   in handy for gun a holics just out of the closet. Otherwise it’s just braggadocio.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> I don't ever worry about. I alternate between revolvers and pistols all the time!


Really ? That’s way too much information.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I searched the problem and found that if not held properly Glocks shoot to the left. I followed the advice but it didn't help. Only by increasing the weight and improving the balance by the use of the extended magazine helped.
> 
> I don't shoot pistols much and only have one other, an old Hi Standard 9-shot .22 revolver (that 'spits' from the side of the cylinder) that is much more accurate than my Glock due to its longer barrel. The grip is way too small for my hands but I make do.
> 
> My gun of choice for target shooting is my Ruger 10/22 w/Sporter stock/ Leopold 2X6 .22 scope. Love this gun (I'm a traditionalist with both guns and bows. The 'techy' looking weapons don't appeal to me). View attachment 611508



Thats one of the biggest mistakes noobs run into when shooting a pistol.
Right handers shoot low left and lefties low right. 
   This guy shows you why and how to fix it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really ? That’s way too much information.


Continues to spew stupid. Cross topic stupid.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I’m sure it leaves a nice bulge that comes   in handy for gun a holics just out of the closet. Otherwise it’s just braggadocio.


App carry can conceal surprisingly large firearms.  It also depends on dress. When I usher and there's a major event at church I wear a suit and carry an M&P longslide without difficulty. Everyday I just have an M&Pc.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I’m sure it leaves a nice bulge that comes   in handy for gun a holics just out of the closet. Otherwise it’s just braggadocio.



     I've been shooting for over 40 years and I've been out of the so called closet for 56 years.
 The FNX only gets carried in the winter for obvious reasons.
      As far as it being "braggadocio" I dont see it.
   It's a top quality handgun that holds a bunch of rounds in a proven caliber.
       I think I detect some firearm envy.


----------



## miketx (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been shooting for over 40 years and I've been out of the so called closet for 56 years.
> The FNX only gets carried in the winter for obvious reasons.
> As far as it being "braggadocio" I dont see it.
> It's a top quality handgun that holds a bunch of rounds in a proven caliber.
> I think I detect some firearm envy.


He's just another jealous subject.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> That's what my gunsmith recommended. I also have a vision problem that I'm certain is affecting my aim. I'm going to wear my reading glasses next time out and see it that helps. The bullseye will be a little fuzzy but the sights will be clear.



     I do alright with standard sights but when I shoot the FNX or the A/R I need my glasses or the red dot gets fuzzy.
  If I flip down the magnifier on the A/R I'm fine but when I use the CQB sight it's fuzzy,I can still shoot it accurately but the fuzzy dot is annoying.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Practice more.    No, seriously, thats a fair point. But if you like Glocks you can get a variety of Glock angle pistols and just keep with that.
> 
> 
> Yea my shooting glasses are effectively computer distance readers. I can see the sights but everything else is blurry.  Thats why you see a lot of older shooters sporting COs to address that.



  I try and stick with pistols that have a close angle on em.
Glocks have never felt right to me.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I try and stick with pistols that have a close angle on em.
> Glocks have never felt right to me.


Same.  I have no problem with Glocks, but prefer other firearms.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been shooting for over 40 years and I've been out of the so called closet for 56 years.
> The FNX only gets carried in the winter for obvious reasons.
> As far as it being "braggadocio" I dont see it.
> It's a top quality handgun that holds a bunch of rounds in a proven caliber.
> I think I detect some firearm envy.


Not even close. It’s not how pretty you look, or even firepower. It’s how quickly and safetly you can get a well concealed firearm into safe action, without being sued for poor results afterward. Nothing beats a Glock 26  in cold weather or a Smith Airweight in warm. While you’re groping for yours, I’ll be engaged from cover with mine.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Same.  I have no problem with Glocks, but prefer other firearms.


And we only have glocks because they  more closely minmic the action of our revolvers, one of the ultimate in fast action, reliability and safety.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 22, 2022)

Thats fair. They are decent DAOs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Not even close. It’s not how pretty you look, or even firepower. It’s how quickly and safetly you can get a well concealed firearm into safe action, without being sued for poor results afterward. Nothing beats a Glock 26  in cold weather or a Smith Airweight in warm. While you’re groping for yours, I’ll be engaged from cover with mine.



  Ya gotta tell me the secret.
What makes a gun more difficult to "get into action" and why do you think a Glock is easier to get "into Action" than other pistols?
   FN makes some of the best firearms in the world and they're used by militaries all over the world.
 Do you really think they'd be difficult to deploy if militaries across the world use them?

     The FN .45 runs for $1200 bucks.
The way mine sits runs just under $2000 bucks.
   You can have your budget pistol,I'll stick with my top end pistol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And we only have glocks because they  more closely minmic the action of our revolvers, one of the ultimate in fast action, reliability and safety.



   This ought to be good......
In what way does a glock mimic a revolver?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 22, 2022)

I think he means the DAO 7ish lb trigger pull.  She Who Must Be Obeyed has a Beretta Storm she carries which has a DA pull just like my model 29 but shorter. Follow ups are crisp 4 lb shots though. Don't get her mad. I know. I KNOW!


HereWeGoAgain said:


> You can have your budget pistol,I'll stick with my top end pistol.


How do you carry that? Do you live in a climate that allows jackets?


----------



## flewism (Jul 22, 2022)

I struggle with my Ruger LCP to hit a 6" disk at 15 ft .   I have a pair of Shields  the are my carry weapons that i can hit a 6" disk at 30 ft all day.
I just got a S&W CSX 9 mm double stack that is a bit smaller than the Shields


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> I think he means the DAO 7ish lb trigger pull.  She Who Must Be Obeyed has a Beretta Storm she carries which has a DA pull just like my model 29 but shorter. Follow ups are crisp 4 lb shots though. Don't get her mad. I know. I KNOW!
> 
> How do you carry that? Do you live in a climate that allows jackets?



  In the winter yeah.
In the summer it's shorts and wife beaters so I just put the Ruger LCP in my pocket.
  Also put it in my small tackle box when we go fishing at our lease since it's full of gators as an alligator deterrent.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

flewism said:


> I struggle with my Ruger LCP to hit a 6" disk at 15 ft .   I have a pair of Shields  the are my carry weapons that i can hit a 6" disk at 30 ft all day.
> I just got a S&W CSX 9 mm double stack that is a bit smaller than the Shields



  Really?
I can easily hit a four inch plate at 50 foot with mine.
   I was actually shocked at its accuracy.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This ought to be good......
> In what way does a glock mimic a revolver?


Seriously, you need that explained ? Light double action only. No overt safety. Both claim to have accidental discharge safeties.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ya gotta tell me the secret.
> What makes a gun more difficult to "get into action" and why do you think a Glock is easier to get "into Action" than other pistols?
> FN makes some of the best firearms in the world and they're used by militaries all over the world.
> Do you really think they'd be difficult to deploy if militaries across the world use them?
> ...


You tell me, you have a safety. Top end because it costs more ? Hardly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You tell me, you have a safety. Top end because it costs more ? Hardly.



  Yeah I have a safety so what?
 I bypass that safety by carrying in condition 2.
   I'll let you look that up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You tell me, you have a safety. Top end because it costs more ? Hardly.



   I'm surprised you're not familiar with FN firearms.
But then most rookies aren't.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Seriously, you need that explained ? Light double action only. No overt safety. Both claim to have accidental discharge safeties.



    Okay now I know you're a liar.
Double action only? I dont think you know what those words mean.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah I have a safety so what?
> I bypass that safety by carrying in condition 2.
> I'll let you look that up.


Sure, bet your fat ass you still check the safety before you think about deploying it. Condition 2, Is that when your Dick goes limp as you try to pull the trigger with the safety on and you shit your pants ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Okay now I know you're a liar.
> Double action only? I dont think you know what those words mean.


So, is your strategy to call everyone a liar who obviously knows more then you ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure, bet your fat ass you still check the safety before you think about deploying it. Condition 2, Is that when your Dick goes limp as you try to pull the trigger with the safety on and you shit your pants ?



   Why would I check it when I always leave the safety off?
I bet you have to stop and check to see if you put a magazine in your glock.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So, is your strategy to call everyone a liar who obviously knows more then you ?



   You dont know jack shit and it's painfully obvious.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Why would I check it when I always leave the safety off?
> I bet you have to stop and check to see if you put a magazine in your glock.


Sure you do. I’ve met more people who thought that way, carried that way, yet they all checked their safety. It’s a no brainer.
Magazines. Seriously ? You don’t know the weight difference after every  round you fire. That’s the only way you can be sure someone really knows his weapon…..knowing  close to the  number of rounds in the mag by its carry weight.

that was an embarrassing comment by you.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You dont know jack shit and it's painfully obvious.


You have yet to prove shit. But you do cackle a lot.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 22, 2022)

Er ..not sure why you two are fighting. Carry what YOU are comfortable with, practice and dry fire with it. Don't worry about what others do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure you do. I’ve met more people who thought that way, carried that way, yet they all checked their safety. It’s a no brainer.
> Magazines. Seriously ? You don’t know the weight difference after every  round you fire. That’s the only way you can be sure someone really knows his weapon…..knowing  close to the  number of rounds in the mag by its carry weight.
> 
> that was an embarrassing comment by you.



  So all of these people you know checked their safety before getting in a gunfight?
Jesus Christ where do you live Chicago?
And what the fuck does weight difference have to do with anything?
I put a loaded mag in my pistol and I rack one in the chamber and pull the mag and put one more in the mag.
    And I can promise you I know how many rounds I have in my firearm....although it seems like a problem for you for some reason.

   You're going to have to point out my embarrassing comment,I must have missed it.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jul 22, 2022)

Well you're both wrong. HK... flexing on the Poors since they were Mauser


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So all of these people you know checked their safety before getting in a gunfight?


Geesus. How long have you had a reading problem. Who said gun fight a-hole ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So all of these people you know checked their safety before getting in a gunfight?
> Jesus Christ where do you live Chicago?
> And what the fuck does weight difference have to do with anything?
> I put a loaded mag in my pistol and I rack one in the chamber and pull the mag and put one more in the mag.
> ...


Insults don’t change the fact, you’re not much of an authority on firearms. Find a publication from any gun authority that recommends it’s OK to disregard the safety on a firearm with one before you bring it to bear . Notice, no one said gun fight foolish. I’ll save you  the time, there is none.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Geesus. How long have you had a reading problem. Who said gun fight a-hole ?



   If there's no gun fight going on checking your safety isnt an issue now is it.
When we go shooting on our lease I check everything. It's a good way to ingrain safety.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Insults don’t change the fact, you’re not much of an authority on firearms. Find a publication from any gun authority that recommends it’s OK to disregard the safety on a firearm with one before you bring it to bear . Notice, no one said gun fight foolish. I’ll save you  the time, there is none.



  Glocks dont have a safety.
Now what?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Glocks dont have a safety.
> Now what?


You can’t read. Knew that was a problem. Notice, it says (firearms with one ). Now read it again, this time with your eyes open.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You can’t read. Knew that was a problem. Notice, it says (firearms with one ). Now read it again, this time with your eyes open.



   No need to.
You're a blithering idiot so I have no reason to reread anything.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 23, 2022)

Glock fanboys.  They get so sensitive when you dis their one true love.

Dagosa Glocks suck.

Just glue two bricks together and throw them at your adversary... It will look and feel like a Glock, .... and you'll have a much better chance of success.


----------



## westwall (Jul 23, 2022)

Vastator said:


> But why..? Why .380? It's the same size as its counterpart 9mm. Why give up the extra, for the same size package?





I carry a Beretta Pico in my pocket.  It doesn't print at all, like it is invisible.   No 9mm can do that.


----------



## westwall (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Is there someone forcing you ? I’m only explaining  that Glock is the Most  used law enforcement sidearm and why it’s  not used by the military. They have different missions.




Because they are cheap.


----------



## westwall (Jul 23, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> That just screws up your muscle memory for your other handguns.





Not really.  I have many revolvers and auto's, you practice with them, and it doesn't matter which one you pick up.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa











						Top Three Reasons Not To Buy A GLOCK - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ By all means, buy a GLOCK. They’re simple reliable handguns, available in a smörgåsbord of size and caliber combinations, suitable for any shooter’s needs. There are more GLOCK-compatible holsters for sale than you shake a SIG at, and plenty of aftermarket goodies...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## westwall (Jul 23, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Dagosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Terrible list, I agree with point number one.  But point two and three are just dumb.

Far more of a reason not to buy a Glock is longevity.  They simply won't last 100 years.  Hell, most of them go tits up after 10 years of hard use.

My 1911's are plugging along fine.  I still shoot my commercial model that was made in 1914.

Same goes for my Colt Single Action Army's.   My oldest was made in 1876.  My newest in 1920.  Still plugging along.

For 9mm I carry a CZ 75.  All steel.  Heavyish, but yet again, it will still be operational in 100 years.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 23, 2022)

westwall said:


> Terrible list, I agree with point number one.  But point two and three are just dumb.


I don't have anything against Glocks...I just like tweaking toxic Glock fanboys who act like asses like this one.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 23, 2022)

westwall said:


> Far more of a reason not to buy a Glock is longevity.  They simply won't last 100 years.  Hell, most of them go tits up after 10 years of hard use.
> 
> My 1911's are plugging along fine.  I still shoot my commercial model that was made in 1914.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 24, 2022)

I took my gunsmith's advice, plus that from a video as well, and the results were pretty good.

Here's my shooting before, from about 20 feet, shooting offhand. Hits all over the place, no grouping. Lot of low-left hits indicating bad trigger pull.





Went out today and shot from 30 feet, from sandbag, wearing reading glasses which cleared up sights but left target a bit blurry.

Top left target (7 shots). Didn't adjust trigger pull. Still had hits left of bullseye, but a good 4 inch group.

Top right target (6 shots). Adjusted trigger pull (to tip of finger), brought group into center, and a bit tighter.

Lower target (10 shots). Two wild shots were offhand, went back to sandbag for remaining shots, much better grouping but still a bit to the left.

Target: 2 inch bullseye, rings are 4 inch, 8 inch; 12 inches overall size.

I don't think I can do much better with this gun considering its small size (and terrible trigger).


----------

